# 1A (28yo) 1/8 renewal Health Plus Premium



## sonas2013 (30 Jul 2013)

I am looking for my own policy. I am 28 and I currently have Health Plus Premium with VHI. I have never used the cover for the Blackrock Clinic, Beacon etc. Thought an alternative might be the Company Care Plus or the Company Health Plus with Laya healthcare. A bit of a step down but as I haven't used the extra cover and my premium is too expensive at present. Also, I would hope to have more day to day cover for GP, Physiotherapy etc.

Policy renewal date is 01/8/2013.


----------



## snowyb (30 Jul 2013)

Hi sonas2013,

The Laya plan 'Company Care Plus'  would be an ideal alternative to Health Plus Premium(Plan D).

I wouldn't see it as that much of a step down,  overall it probably has actually a lot more to offer than Plan D - strange as it may seem.
You won't lose that much but will also gain quite a lot.
Since 2008, there have been a lot of changes regarding cover in the Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private  for mid-range plans.


The Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private are now fully covering a wide range of surgery, on mid-range plans with a minimum of 45% hi-tech
 hospital cover.  These hospitals are not charging shortfall amounts for many types of surgery for the past 5 years.
Plans with Aviva, Glohealth and VHI show their shortfall in % rates and Laya Healthcare show their shortfall amount in euros.
All qualify for these waivers.

An example of the different types of surgery fully covered include cardiac, orthopaedic, many types of cancer surgery and other general surgery.
The Blackrock Clinic fully cover the majority of surgeries on mid-range plans.

 When I queried what type of surgery would NOT be fully covered,  the person actually found it hard to think of one and a 
tonsillectomy( tonsils removal for an adult only,  they fully cover a child's tonsillectomy)  was the only one they could think of. 
The relevant shortfall per night would be charged for this operation.
It was explained to me that the majority of surgeries are covered and very little is not covered with Blackrock Clinic. 

This hospital also completed a full renovation in 2007, so all rooms in the hospital are single, private rooms with ensuite bathroom facilities.
There are no shared wards in Blackrock Clinic now.  So in effect,  a mid-range plan is more like a top-range plan such as Plan D - without 
the cost.


Mater Private fully cover cardiac and orthopaedic surgery and a range of other types of surgery, some surgeries have a reduced
shortfall amount,  it depends if the surgery is classed as a 'Fixed Price Procedure'.



Regarding your own situation and choosing an alternative to Health Plus Premium(Plan D), there are a few alternatives to consider;

OPTION 1;   LAYA
1. Company Care Plus;  adult price;  1201pa(1237)pa - good hospital cover + excellent day to day outpatient cover(75% refund) 1 euro excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?72&198/


OPTION 2; LAYA
2. Total Health Select;  adult price;  1405pa(1457)pa - same cover as Company Care Plus with the extra full cover for a private room in a 
private hospital  +  same day to day outpatient cover( 75% refund) 1 euro excess. 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?72&322/


OPTION 3;  AVIVA 
3.  Health Plan 09;   adult price;   2413pa  - this plan is identical to Health Plus Premium hospital cover +  good outpatient cover (no excess).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?72&332/



Company Care Plus is more than adequate cover for all your needs, including hi-tech cover as explained already and excellent day to day 
outpatient cover,   which amazingly is NOT  included on Health Plus Premium plan, despite the high cost.

I included options 2 + 3 to show the full picture as to what alternatives are available at that level  which may help other readers also.

As regards claiming for outpatient expenses gp, dental, consultants etc  -  you must keep all the relevant receipts and submit your claim every
year within 3 months after your renewal date. 

Hope this explains the upto date position a bit clearer and makes choosing a little easier.

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## sonas2013 (1 Aug 2013)

*Thank you*

Hi Snowyb,

Thank you ever so much for the very detailed response you gave regarding the comparison of VHI Plan D and Laya Company Care Plus. You really reassured me about transferring Insurers and it seems that the step down in my cover is actually only a slight change as opposed to what I had understood previously.

I found your response very detailed, clear and concise. I believe I will save over €1500 for the year with the change of plan so I really can't thank you enough.

Regards,


----------

